# VG&PG premixed with 3 or 6mg nic



## kyle_redbull (10/4/16)

Hi all where can I get VG&PG that is already mixed with nic at either 50/50 or 30 pg/ 70 vg?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (10/4/16)

Also where In jhb can I find TFA and cap concentrates from? The vapeowave stuff I don't feel is good? What's ur thoughts on the vapeowave products?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe (10/4/16)

Is Centurion close enough to qualify as Jhb ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvin305 (10/4/16)

Check VapeCartel in Alberton

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/4/16)

Hi @kyle_redbull , i have moved this thread to the "who has stock" subforum so vendors can reply directly

Try give Clyrolinx a call. Check them out. They are a supporting vendor here. 
I think they can mix some base liquids for you.
Tagging @Geoff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne (10/4/16)

@kyle_redbull 
Checkout my DIY section on NoonClouds.co.za or pm me for any specific mix I can do for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (11/4/16)

I still have 3/4 or so left in my pg and vg bottles i just want 6mg nic to be added so all I have to do is add my flavour % and steep. I have kids and am too scared to buy the nic and mix at home as I could potentially kill my kids if I happen to spill a drop somewhere and they touch it etc. I am looking for good quality flavours. @rogue zombie where do u buy your TFA stuff. All the recipes I want to make are TFA. Centurion isn't far from where I am depends where in centurion
Thanks for the advice will check out noon clouds and Kieran. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (11/4/16)

I buy all my TFA and the rest from Valley Vapour online 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (11/4/16)

rogue zombie said:


> I buy all my TFA and the rest from Valley Vapour online
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


From Vapeowave? And the balance from Valley vapour. I've seen VV has a wide range of TFA flavours how are their service and deliveries any issues?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (11/4/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> From Vapeowave? And the balance from Valley vapour. I've seen VV has a wide range of TFA flavours how are their service and deliveries any issues?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I think VV have a really good service and delivery history on these forums! I liked the Vapeowave concentrates (a bit weaker than TFA IMO) but they can be a bit difficult to deal with. Rather pay a bit more and get the international concentrates.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (11/4/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> From Vapeowave? And the balance from Valley vapour. I've seen VV has a wide range of TFA flavours how are their service and deliveries any issues?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I've never bought from Vapowave. 

I've never had a single issue with Valley Vapour. Really good service. 

Delivery is next day. They have the widest range and are never out of stock for long. Very reliable. 


Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (11/4/16)

rogue zombie said:


> I've never bought from Vapowave.
> 
> I've never had a single issue with Valley Vapour. Really good service.
> 
> ...


Thanks bud will get my stuff from them 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Geoff (19/4/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Hi all where can I get VG&PG that is already mixed with nic at either 50/50 or 30 pg/ 70 vg?
> Hi, @kyle_redbull. (Thanks @Silver). I can assist you with any mix ratio of VG/PG and any strength of nicotine. Just let me know your ratio and required mg level together with your quantity required and I can give you a quote. I can also quote for courier delivery. It's not expensive to Pretoria. Also, take into consideration your flavour percentage. If you want to vape at 6mg/ml and you need to add 10% flavour, your mix should be 6.667mg/ml nicotine so that when it's diluted it comes back to your required 6mg/ml. If your flavour is 15%, etc... You also need to take into consideration that flavour percentages differ. If you make allowance for 10% flavour but only use 5%, to get back to 6mg/ml strength, you'd need to add pure VG/VG to another 5%. I can supply this to you as well. Just tell me as best as you can what you're requirement is and I'll put a quote together for what you're looking for. For convenience, it would assist me if you could send me an e-mail to clyrolinx@gmail.com. Just let me know if you need any assistance. I'm here to assist. Cheers, Geoff. (082 377 1220).
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (19/4/16)

Hey @Geoff I will pop you an email in the morning and I live in Boksburg know Kensington very well went to Jeppe 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff (19/4/16)

Hi, @kyle_redbull. I'll look out for your e-mail. Jeppe's part of everyday life here. My wife works at Jeppe boys.


----------

